# <Vendor Name Removed - "goodie bag" order - anyone done it?



## cms610 (Aug 17, 2016)

As I am planning my new tank (72 bow...I am a cichlid beginner), I am of course considering many things, including the age old question of what fish to put together and why. One thing I have considered is <vendor name removed> option of a mix of (for instance) peacocks chosen by them. You dictate your amount and they choose a nice mix of tank mates. I realize for the enthusiast, this would be terribly boring, but my thought is...as a beginner, the things that are important to me are a peaceful tank, some color, and no high maintenance species. I am thinking that having the experts choose a mix for me would make more sense, as I am hoping they would choose based on compatibility for a happy tank.

Has anyone done this with LFD or any other website? Am I solid in my thinking? From the research I've done, it looks like peacocks might be my best bet to address the wish list I have above. I understand I give up color in the females, but I've read multiple things about mbunas not necessarily being for the beginner.

Thanks for your help!


----------



## james1983 (Dec 23, 2007)

With peacocks you can only stock one species per tank if you have females. If you do more they'll cross breed and you'll end up with a ton of hybrid fry and nothing to do with them.

I've never had anyone stock a tank for me. Part of the fun is looking through all the different fish and finding what I like.

Have you considered any all male tank with peacocks and haps? Look through the profiles on here or Google and make a list of what you like. There's a lot of knowledgeable people here that can help make a successful tank with fish that you actually pick out.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

I would mbuna over peacocks for a beginner. From what I have read about those who let the LFS or online vendor give you a mix, it's more about what they need to sell and less about what is compatible.

Of course you want only one species of peacock in a tank if you are going mixed gender. Here is one idea:
1m:4f Aulonocara rubescens or German Red
1m:4f yellow labs
1m:4f Placidochromis electra Deep Water


----------



## cms610 (Aug 17, 2016)

So some of the things I'm taking into consideration: I'm most likely going to buy juveniles due to price and also the enjoyment of watching them grow & change color. I'd love an all male tank but not sure due to cost.

DJRansome - why specifically would you recommend mbunas over peacocks for beginners?

Thanks!


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

For me they are more robust...harder to kill. And all those beautiful colors will lock you into the hobby permanently, LOL.


----------



## cms610 (Aug 17, 2016)

DJRansome said:


> For me they are more robust...harder to kill. And all those beautiful colors will lock you into the hobby permanently, LOL.


I love the look of them, for sure! I originally thought their aggression wasn't for beginners but it seems if I choose the right mix and make the right rockwork, I will be ok. So now I'm thinking all male mbuna...so much to learn!


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

All male I would not recommend to a beginner. Mixed gender is a good first step, but if you are determined to go all male first...then haps and peacocks are more likely to succeed than mbuna. More peaceful.


----------



## cms610 (Aug 17, 2016)

Gotcha - I keep forgetting I can get color with both. :thumb:


----------



## LXXero (May 4, 2016)

with mbuna anyway, ya. plenty of species where male/female are mostly the same color. i did a tank of mostly that kind of fish, although a few are a little bit dimorphic, but almost in a good way, i think. almost like having an extra fish in there except it's the male/females lookin' different, i just want every fish to look different, dont want a bunch of orange females where you cant tell what they are! that's why people go all male with haps/peacocks cause the females are boring.

I like mbuna better cause their personalities are more interesting, but that's just my opinion.

I was pretty selective with my...selection. I pretty much picked every fish, with some minor suggestions from the guy i got them from


----------



## cms610 (Aug 17, 2016)

LXXero said:


> with mbuna anyway, ya. plenty of species where male/female are mostly the same color. i did a tank of mostly that kind of fish, although a few are a little bit dimorphic, but almost in a good way, i think. almost like having an extra fish in there except it's the male/females lookin' different, i just want every fish to look different, dont want a bunch of orange females where you cant tell what they are! that's why people go all male with haps/peacocks cause the females are boring.
> 
> I like mbuna better cause their personalities are more interesting, but that's just my opinion.
> 
> I was pretty selective with my...selection. I pretty much picked every fish, with some minor suggestions from the guy i got them from


Thanks...yes the more I learn the more I want to pick my own. It's just overwhelming at first to determine compatibility. But I am learning a lot.  Thanks for your help!


----------



## BlueSunshine (Jul 13, 2014)

An all male mbuna tank is an awesome tank to have.


----------

